# mini-pci sata raid controller?



## Guybrush (Nov 21, 2008)

hi,

iÂ´m building my own home-nas upon an alix-board from pcengines. iÂ´m using (or will be using) freenas, as soon as the new stable release will be available.

now iÂ´m looking for a mini-pci card, which supports raid 0 and 1 and which is natively supported by freebsd 6.2 (i think freenas is now based on 6.2, correct me if iÂ´m wrong).

can somebody give me some advice on which product i should use?

iÂ´ve already checked the compatibility list, and it seems to be a big pain to search for a supported card this way.

best whishes and thanks
guybrush


----------

